# The one that everyone has been waiting for... (imp=hi)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Product Planning and Strategy*
Ken Bracht - 3 Series Manager

Product Planning and Strategy Bulletin - 2003 Model Year 3 Series

As the 3 Series enters the fifth year in its lifecycle, it continues to set the standard in the segment. The vehicles continue to claim awards from automotive magazines reaffirming its position as the benchmark. This is impressive considering the number of new competitors that entered the segment in the last year. However, as we enter the new model year, we anticipate the competition to get even tougher, as they aim directly at the 3 Series. With this in mind the following option and package changes have been made to further enhance this vehicle and add value.

*All 3 Series:*

•The navigation system will be upgraded from CD-ROM to DVD. In addition, the navigation system will now be available with in-dash CD-player or cassette player.
•The sound system head unit now has a new auxiliary input.
•Sedans receive third rear headrest and 3-point seatbelt.

*325 models:*

•Rain sensor and automatic headlight control will now be part of the Premium Package.
•Front armrest will be standard in the sedan and sport wagon.
•Moonroof will be standard in the sport wagon.

*330 models:*

•Tire Pressure Monitor replaces the Flat Tire monitor on vehicles with run-flat tires. The alarm display and button in the middle console remain unchanged.
•330xi with Sport Package will come with 17" all-season run-flat tires with styling 98 wheels (same as the current run-flat tire option).

Emission regulations established by the California Air Resources Board (CARB) require BMW to sell vehicles with new emission standards in California, Massachusetts, New York and Vermont. In order to comply with these regulations, starting MY03 BMW will sell Super Ultra Low Emission Vehicles (SULEV) in these four states. The only difference between SULEV and non-SULEV vehicles is the emission rating.

BMW will offer three SULEV models in the states mentioned above: 325i sedan, sport wagon and coupe equipped with automatic transmission. There will be no AWD SULEV models. For ordering purposes in the four states mentioned, these three SULEV vehicles will have their own model designation.


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> •Sedans receive third rear headrest and 3-point seatbelt.
> *


Yuck!! I got a loaner wagon with that and it really seemed to block my view out the rear window.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Product Planning and Strategy
> Ken Bracht - 3 Series Manager
> 
> Product Planning and Strategy Bulletin - 2003 Model Year 3 Series
> ...


:banghead:

Alee can you help me out with some retro fits:dunno:

------------------

Jon thanks for the information:thumbup:


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: The one that everyone has been waiting for... (imp=hi)*



CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> Yuck!! I got a loaner wagon with that and it really seemed to block my view out the rear window. *


My thoughts exactly... and even when you remove the center headrest it still looks bad there. I have thought more then once how glad I am that I don't have a third headrest in the backseat.

On another note, anyone want to bet on how long it will be before Alee retrofits hit car with the DVD Nav system?


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for posting Jon--we can ALWAYS count on you!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: The one that everyone has been waiting for... (imp=hi)*



Spiderm0n said:


> *
> 
> My thoughts exactly... and even when you remove the center headrest it still looks bad there. I have thought more then once how glad I am that I don't have a third headrest in the backseat.
> 
> On another note, anyone want to bet on how long it will be before Alee retrofits hit car with the DVD Nav system?  *


Beat you to the Alee retro fit

As for the third headrest, I agree it is vision intrusive So I keep the center rest folded down in my wagon, allows for easy access to the nice cup holder


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> •The navigation system will be upgraded from CD-ROM to DVD. In addition, the navigation system will now be available with in-dash CD-player or cassette player.
> •The sound system head unit now has a new auxiliary input.
> *


*

Welcome to the 21st Century, BMW.




325 models:

•Front armrest will be standard in the sedan and sport wagon.
•Moonroof will be standard in the sport wagon.

Click to expand...

Bleh, I actually figured this would happen. Had to pay for those separate way back when.

Jon, any idea as to whether pricing will hold with these changes?*


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: The one that everyone has been waiting for... (imp=hi)*



CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> Yuck!! I got a loaner wagon with that and it really seemed to block my view out the rear window. *


Yeah, I usually drive with the armrest down. But it looks pretty cool from the outside with 3 headrests across the seatbacks.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Man am I disappointed . . . where is the 260 hp ? where is the 6 speed ?

How about new wheels or something to show change ? ?


The upside is my 2001 will still look like a current model . . .


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Man am I disappointed . . . where is the 260 hp ? where is the 6 speed ?*


We would have heard about that long before now.:bawling:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

No mention of any facial changes for the Ci and Cic. Remember when the 2002 sedan was announced and BMW marketing was saying all those wonderful things? Nada here.

Which it may be a good thing.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: The one that everyone has been waiting for... (imp=hi)*



CD-55 said:


> *
> 
> Yuck!! I got a loaner wagon with that and it really seemed to block my view out the rear window. *


It's a pain and you can't do anything about it with a baby seat back there becuase the headrest is a non removable part of the armrest.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The one that everyone has been waiting for... (imp=hi)*



[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> It's a pain and you can't do anything about it with a baby seat back there becuase the headrest is a non removable part of the armrest. *


It helped Madonna hold on while being driven in that fake M5 :lmao:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Man am I disappointed . . . where is the 260 hp ? where is the 6 speed ?
> 
> How about new wheels or something to show change ? ?
> 
> The upside is my 2001 will still look like a current model . . . *


6 speed will never make it since BMW will have to re-certify the E46 chasis. Not sure if they'll make the 100 million back in 2 years.

I will put $5 and a can of whoop as down that the 6 speed and SMG won't make it to U.S. until the E90, on a non-M 3 series.

And don't bother looking for the engine upgrades now. They'll come next year when the 5 series are introduced. Again, $5 and a can of whoop ass says BMW is hedging their bets on the new 5 series being another knock out punch thus they'll make the introduction as glitzy as possible by introducing it with a brand new line of engines. Look for the 525i, 530i to both get valvetronic engines (~200hp and 250 hp respectively) and the 540i replacement to get the 3.0 liter bi-turbo. At that time the 2.5 and 3.0 valvetronic will trickle down to the E46 platform.

Mark my words.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> 
> And don't bother looking for the engine upgrades now. They'll come next year when the 5 series are introduced. Again, $5 and a can of whoop ass says BMW is hedging their bets on the new 5 series being another knock out punch thus they'll make the introduction as glitzy as possible by introducing it with a brand new line of engines. Look for the 525i, 530i to both get valvetronic engines (~200hp and 250 hp respectively) and the 540i replacement to get the 3.0 liter bi-turbo. At that time the 2.5 and 3.0 valvetronic will trickle down to the E46 platform.
> 
> Mark my words. *


'

Good point on the 5er :thumbup: :thumbup:

My only question for you is . . . where you do buy a can of whoop ass ? ?

I've been searching the every store looking for that


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *'
> 
> Good point on the 5er :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


7-Eleven usually has some


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Dan,

Have you had a chance yet to write a letter to the editorial staff at Roundel thanking Jon for posting this info. ref. the new model year E46, hee-hee?

;-)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *'
> 
> My only question for you is . . . where you do buy a can of whoop ass ? ?
> 
> I've been searching the every store looking for that  *


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> Look for the 525i, 530i to both get valvetronic engines (~200hp and 250 hp respectively) and the 540i replacement to get the 3.0 liter bi-turbo. At that time the 2.5 and 3.0 valvetronic will trickle down to the E46 platform.
> 
> Mark my words. *


Mmmmmmm 3.0Bi-Turbo. Now we're talking.... maybe even a 330TT?!?

BMW will pull the same thing they did on the E36's... put the new engine lineup in the last year of E36's to add some spice to the last year of production.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Here's a can...


----------

